# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 10/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Miễn phí vé vào cửa khu du lịch Đại Nam Văn Hiến, miễn phí vé máy bay từ Hà Nội đi Đồng Hới của Sunspa Resort là những thông tin cực kỳ nóng hổi tuần này. Tiếp đến là chương trình khuyến mãi Free & Easy tại Disneyland - Hongkong của Vietnam Airlines và cuối cùng là những tour du lịch nước ngòai hấp dẫn đang chờ bạn. 

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Sun Spa Resort, Quảng Bình - Chương trình siêu khuyến mãi trong năm*

Giá: 85$/ ngày/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

1 đêm phòng Superior Garden với bữa sáng cho 2 ngườiMiễn phí 1 vé máy bay từ Hà Nội - Đồng Hới (hoặc 2 vé bằng tàu hỏa 1 chiều).Đưa đón sân bay, miễn phí chơi Golf (100 bóng/ ngày và gậy)Thuế VAT và phí phục vụ

* Lưu ý:

Chỉ áp dụng cho các đặt phòng tối thiểu 2 đêmTrường hợp khách đặt từ đầu Tp.HCM đến Đồng Hới, khách sẽ bù phần còn thiếu của vé

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Lăng Cô Beach Resort, Huế - Gia đình trọn niềm vui*

Giá: 235$/gia đình (2 người lớn + 1 trẻ em)

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm phòng Villa Garden ViewĐón 1 chiều từ sân bay/nhà ga về khách sạnMột bữa tối bên bờ biển2 suất xông hơi mát xa, tắm bồn Jacuzzi

Chương trình được áp dụng đến hết ngày 20/11/2011

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*The Pegasus Resort, Kê Gà, Bình Thuận*

Giá: 144$/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Premium Deluxe (Bungalow) với bữa sáng.Xe đón tiễn từ Phan Thiết vào resort và ngược lại2 ly cocktail phục vụ tại Bar hồ bơi1 bữa ăn tối hải sản tại nhà hàng Oceania với rượu vang.Miễn phí tour xe đạp ngắm Hải đăng Kê Gà lúc bình minh hoặc tham gia vườn thanh long.Bánh trăng mật và một món quà từ khách sạn.Thuế VAT và phí phục vụ

Chương trình được áp dụng đến 31/12/2011 ( Không bao gồm cuối tuần, lễ tết)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Golden Sun Lakeview, Hà Nội*

Giá: 146$/2 người

* Bao gồm:

Đón từ sân bay về khách sạn.2 đêm phòng Deluxe Lakeview với 2 chai nước khoáng, đồ ăn nhẹ và hoa tươi
Tham quan 1 trong 3 chương trình tour dưới đây:

City tour Hà NộiHoa LưTam Cốc Chùa Hương

Chương trình áp dụng cho cả năm 2011

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Phương Nam Resort, Bình Dương*

Chỉ khoảng 1 giờ chạy xe máy từ Tp.HCM, lại có không gian xanh và mang được hồn Việt trong thiết kế tổng thể nên Phương Nam Resort là một nơi khá lý tưởng để nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn cuối tuần cho nhóm bạn hay gia đình đang muốn thay đổi chút không khí và muốn trốn mình khỏi sự ồn ào và bận rộn của thành phố lớn. Thay đổi chút không khí vào cuối tuần này nha  :Smile: 

Giá: từ 380.000đ - 1.100.000đ

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Công viên giải trí Disneyland, Hồng Kông*

Là một trong bốn công viên Disneyland lừng danh thế giới, đây là một điểm mà bạn trẻ nào cũng mong muốn đặt chân tới 1 lần để thỏa sức vui chơi, hòa mình vào những thế giới của nhân vật hoại hình, những nhân vật cổ tích nổi tiếng. Cùng nhìn ngắm những đoàn diễu hành rực rỡ sắc màu nối tiếp nhau, đêm pháo hoa rộn ràng ở đây nhé các bạn! Bật mí nữa là sẽ có nhiều chương trình vô cùng hấp dẫn tại đây cho mùa Halloween sắp tới. Còn chần chờ gì nữa mà không đi ngay  :batting eyelashes: 

*Đến Hồng Kông dễ dàng với gói Free & Easy của Vietnam Airline nhé:*

* Giá vé:

Từ Hà Nội: 359 USDTừ Tp.HCM: 349 USD

* Bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi hạng Phổ thông.Hai đêm khách sạn 3* có bao gồm ăn sáng.Xe đón/tiễn sân bay tại điểm đến

* Chưa bao gồm: Các loại thuế và phụ thu.

Chương trình áp dụng đến 31/12/2011

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

